# shappell or clam??



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here are my choices for my birth day present. any ways looking to get a two man either a shappell made in michigan or a clam that i am not sure were it is made. which do you guys think is better there about the same price etc etc... i like the fact the shapell has under seat rod storage. but is the clam a far better flip over sled set up then the shappell? or are they just as good the shappell has a bench seat the clam has a set of single person seats that rotate. which maybe a pain if fishing alone cause your on one side or the other. is the clam more comfotable then the shappell seating wise . see why it is a toss up and need input on this. there good sleds but is one better then the other? 
&#12288;
http://clamoutdoors.com/ice_fishing/http-clamcorp-com-ice-fishing-shelters/fish-trap/2-person/nanook.html


http://shappell.com/rover20dxshelter.html


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about clam but I have heard that shappell customer service is as good as it gets. If anything goes amiss they really take care of you. And from looking through other threads on this most people really like the bench seating on the shappell.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Clam Yukon, and have not had a problem so far with it.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

If you go shappell ... i think their are two models (1.5 ) one has a bench with a back rest , the other is a bench with NO back ! If you hold tight a little longer ...the stores will have them out !! best way to get the real feel for them !!!! I think that shappell is a deeper sled ..10 inches deep .

franks really put out a display !!!


----------



## Tuna Time (Oct 11, 2011)

I run the clam to, its like the best thing out there.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

I measured the clam and it is almost 12" deep, and pulls easy by hand.


----------



## R_Dunlop (Sep 22, 2011)

Frank's has their shanties on display already...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

is the clam sled made in the usa at least? thats real what getting me to go for the shappell right now. plus i have use shappell before and there great shelters. btw thank you for all the replies so far.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

swaprat said:


> is the clam sled made in the usa at least? thats real what getting me to go for the shappell right now. plus i have use shappell before and there great shelters. btw thank you for all the replies so far.


To tell you the truth I really don't know. 
I know the bolts for it are now, after I replaced the cheap overseas ones they sent with it. The sled I could not tell ya though

I have never been in a shappell before, but I have 2 friends that had issues with them, but I also had an issue with my clam when I first put it together. When you get one let me know so I can sit in it, and then maybe I will like it.

I am not picking on shappell in any way because from the ones I have seen they also look nice.

As for now I still like my clam, and whatever you choose I am sure you will be happy.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

MECDave said:


> To tell you the truth I really don't know.
> I know the bolts for it are now, after I replaced the cheap overseas ones they sent with it. The sled I could not tell ya though
> 
> I have never been in a shappell before, but I have 2 friends that had issues with them, but I also had an issue with my clam when I first put it together. When you get one let me know so I can sit in it, and then maybe I will like it.
> ...


 
ya i have heard about that bolt problem on the clams i think it was a review at basspro.com. ya i wish i knew they were made in the usa it would help me a lot more on buying one. i mite go with the shappell cause i know for a fact it is made in the usa. i woulkd rather buy american made products then over seas that what wrong with this county. and the president is trying to fix that with one of his newest bills. any ways i am a big guy so you know why i am worried about those bolt breaking in the clam mainly the seat bolts. even if it is american i sure it has it problems but i am sure they will fix it. any ways thanks for all the help love my frabill but it's only a one man cant fit two . of couse it not usa made either. that why i am thinking shappell.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 2 clams the 1 man and the Yukon. They work great and what I really like about the Yukon you can take the other seat out which gives you more room. And the new ones are better made now........


----------



## Fshfood (Sep 11, 2011)

I have had the shapell S3000 for about a decade. I use it some years daily I'n the winter. Also the service is amazing with those guys! I have never had any problems that were not my own fault, several years ago I purchased extra poles and made a spot to hang my fish finder from it's like watching tv now. If I had to do it over I might have bought the 4 man version, the 2 man is full with just myself and my gear but I tend to over do things. Once I had a crappy heater and on a windy day I did not have the shanty anchored down and ............ The shanty tipped over and burst into flames lol but shapell sent me a new cover and hardware for $99, I really just love my shapell and new anchors lol


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya i have a minute man for over 20 years now. made by shappell i know the qualtiy am realy considering the 2 man flip over case it made in usa. not sure were the clam is made  any ways thanks for the great respone on an american product.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

*LOOK AT THE WINDOWS*

Shappell has removable windows. If your window cracks you can replace it for a couple dollars with a standard window replacement.

I don't think the Clam has removable windows. 

Windows will inevitably crack at some point. If the unit does not have removable windows, you're screwed.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> *LOOK AT THE WINDOWS*
> 
> Shappell has removable windows. If your window cracks you can replace it for a couple dollars with a standard window replacement.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the help i have had my shappell with the same tent cover for over 20 year it need to be replaced this is why i am looking at a new one the zippers work the windows have not craket yet and floor boards are rotten out. any ways great tents shappell makes guess i will go with another.


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe Clam is made in Medina, MN. 

Ken


----------



## J Osga (Sep 4, 2011)

I have two shapells, and would not trade them for anything. I have the 2.0 and 1.5. Only problem I had was with the 2.0 tarp. The rubber on the inside delaminated from the cover. Shapell sent me a new cover free of charge. Customer service is great and a good company. I will always support Michigan.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

The sleds are twice as thick.compared to the shappel and clam.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

fishindude644 said:


> The sleds are twice as thick.compared to the shappel and clam.


And the pile of returned cracked-damaged tubs from the Otters were almost scary when I returned the POS tub that came with mine last year. Replaced it and sold it and went back to my old 2.0. Santy Claus is bringing me a brand spankin new 2.0 for X-mas if I straighten up before December. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fishindude644 said:


> The sleds are twice as thick.compared to the shappel and clam.


At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I was going to suggest the Otter's as well. 

As far as durability, there's really nothing on the market that is made as well as the Otters. Everything on 'em is just more "heavy duty".

While Shappell is a Michigan based company, all they do is "assemble" the shanties here (that may have changed within the last year or so, but I doubt it). The components are made all over the world and just shipped to Michigan and put together here. That's really neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned though,, if I'm shelling out serious cash for a great shanty, I don't care where it comes from. 

I will point out this though, take careful consideration (with any shanty you buy) as to your vehicle. Make sure your crap along with your partners crap,, all fits in your vehicle. This is where the seat configuration is crucial. Almost all of the flip-overs seats have "bars", "benches", "bases", that really hinder how you store your gear. They all get in the way somehow.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what would be better redoing a shanty i got or buying a two man. i got a minute man i mite be able to redo in a s series canvas. the s3000 canvas i just got to measure it. i do not use it that often and only want to head out to erie with dad a couple times. but mite not even need it. if you see my point is it worthbuying the two man just to not use it i have enough room in my one man to cruz local lakes. but need a second one when dads along. it like 120 for the canvas and 319 for the shapell flip over two man. what do you think is a better option since dad is not in the greatest of health. he can't walk very far and does not want to go out often. we got the base juit need a new canvas, center pole, etc... seem like a cheap solution i am just thinking it is a little on the heavy side the two men's are. and already got it what do you think?


----------

